# JavaScript: Replacefunktion mehrmals verwenden



## Königsgambit (23. Jan 2011)

Hi,

ich habe bereits einmal replace im javascript verwendet und das überschneidet sich wohl nun mit einem weiteren replace aus einem zweiten script das ich gerne einbinden möchte.

Hier das erste für die Menüleiste:
function replace(bild, url) {document.getElementById(bild).src = url; }
function cancel(bild, url) {document.getElementById(bild).src = url; }

Wollte nun fragen ob es für das einfache javascript meiner Menüleiste eine schnelle Alternative gibt? Möchte gerne beide Scripts benutzen und hoffe das es für den einfachen bildwechsel eine andere Funktion gibt!


VG Michael


----------



## Königsgambit (23. Jan 2011)

Habe mich mal registriert...


Formatiert:


```
function replace(bild, url) {document.getElementById(bild).src = url; }
function cancel(bild, url) {document.getElementById(bild).src = url; }
```


----------



## XHelp (23. Jan 2011)

1. http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html
2. Warum benennst du die Funktion nicht einfach um? Bzw. ich verstehe nicht wirklich dein Problem


----------



## Königsgambit (23. Jan 2011)

Sorry fürs falsche Forum; habe mal direkt gewechselt...

Kannst du mir vielleicht trotzdem ein Beispiel für das umbenennen der Funktion geben?


----------



## XHelp (23. Jan 2011)

Wie ein Beispiel?? oO die heißt jetzt 
	
	
	
	





```
replace
```
 und du nennst die 
	
	
	
	





```
nudelsuppe
```


----------



## Königsgambit (23. Jan 2011)

Danke  -> Problem gelöst!

Kenne mich halt nicht aus; dachte "replace" wäre nen fester Begriff für die Funktion


----------

